

Teach your kids to be fans - shawndumas
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TeachYourKidsToBeFans.aspx

======
kevin_morrill
Love his point, "it was more than a fan letter, though, it was a reminder
there are Makers out there. There are real humans who think up and create the
things they love. Perhaps it's also a reminder that they can be Makers as well
if they choose."

